# Is there a way....



## bjgonzo (Jan 30, 2010)

To make my daughter's Fire require a password before anything is "bought"?  Right now I am turning wifi on and off to make sure she doesn't buy anything accidentally, but with wifi off, she isn't able to take advantage of the free Prime movies. 

Can you watch movies with wifi turned off and if so, how?

Can I keep books I buy for others in our family from showing up in her carousel?

Sorry for so many questions, I have searched and searched and can't find the answers.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Unless Amazon has changed things recently, you can not do any of this.


----------



## Flatline (Mar 12, 2012)

Nope no way that I've found, and its the reason I will not let my kid play with my KF.  He'd be buying tons of junk.


----------



## bjgonzo (Jan 30, 2010)

That was what I thought but was hoping someone knew something I didn't. I'll just keep wifi off so she can't inadvertently buy anything. 
Thanks!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

You can download movies and them view them without wifi, but then you have to pay for them. I've done it to be sure I have something to watch on a plane trip or out at our cabin where we don't have internet, but it wouldn't be a good solution for an everyday basis as it would get expensive.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

I wish they did. 

Our family also has a set of older iPods which share a same App store account. Thankfully for all purchases, including free, the kids have to ask us to put the password in.

I think out of habit my son still does ask when he wants a book on his Kindle.


----------



## bjgonzo (Jan 30, 2010)

I can deal with the turning wifi off so she doesn't buy anything, but having to continually remove books from the carousel is getting old. We have 3 Kindles and then the Fire so we buy a lot of books.


----------



## joeyp (Mar 16, 2012)

my friend,you can turn off one click ordering on your amazon account so that your daughter cannot accidently purchase items


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

joeyp said:


> my friend,you can turn off one click ordering on your amazon account so that your daughter cannot accidently purchase items


True but that would mean she would have to turn it back on every single time she wanted to buy a book for her own Kindle (or one of the other Kindles on the account).

Plus, it still doesn't fix the carousel problem. Why Amazon insists on showing every book on the account on the carousel is beyond me but they don't seem to want to change that feature.


----------



## memojo (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm a new-be here, but if you go into your amazon account, you can turn off the 1 click purchase and that might be a way to deter any "instant purchase".


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

make her her own account. then she will can have the one.click turnednoff and if you have a giftcard on the account then she can use that money and you can add money to the account when you want to. If it was my daughter I would make her earn money for her purchases. I did that with my daughter with her Ipod. she got her first one when she wa in the 5th grade. We would give her Itunes cards for Christmas and her birthday and anyother time she wanted money on her account she had to earn it. This isn't being mean it is actually teaching them the value of the dollar and how to spend money and save money for the item they really want.

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------

